# Vet Prescription diet



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Pedro is on a vet prescription diet as he has had lots of food allergy problems. He can only tolerate venison/potato food. The vet prescribed one is Royal Canin Venison Formula Limited Ingredient Diet. His vet is at the Petsmart/Banfield place and not only do I want to change vets soon, but I also want to change his food to either Natural Balance L.I.D. Sweet potato & Venison Formula or the Nutro Adult Natural Venison Meal & Potato Formula. My question is that I'd like to know if the Nutro and Natural Balance is just as good or better for Pedro than the vet prescribed one and is there any difference at all between the vet prescribed and the other two?


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Bella has a gastric condition and was on Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison formula for some time..she did well on it...her fur was nice and soft and her gastric condition was managed ok.....but she decided to stop eating it...so we changed to No Grains Buffalo and so far she is doing well on it...she was on a RX food for a long time and her fur was rough and had no shine to it at all so I took her off of it, the vet wasn't too happy but I could see she wasn't in good shape on it........Good luck with your search, it can over whelming trying to find a food that suits a chihuahuas individual needs...


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Based on Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings the RC food has been discontinued?? But it looks to be similar quality to the Natures Variety Limited Ingredient food. I wouldn't have a problem at all switching to Natures Variety (and would choose them over Nutro)...seems like it may be a good choice for Pedro.


----------

